

Bernard D’Espagnat, 93, Physicist, Dies; Sought Implications of Quantum Theory - user_235711
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/08/16/science/bernard-despagnat-french-physicist-dies-at-93.html

======
renox
I remember reading a book (an introduction to QM) by him when I was young, too
bad I didn't know enough at the time to understand that this was a true waste
of time, more philosophy mumbo-jumbo than a physic book.

